# debunking retarded shit skins on italians



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

italians are white stop coping


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 21, 2021)

They dont look white


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 21, 2021)

Northern Italians are White, Southerns are not


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

WannabeJock said:


> Northern Italians are White, Southerns are not


All Italians are white


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ve talked with many sfcels and it’s hilarious seeing them bark about an ethnostate, yet they don’t even know who’s white or not lmao

Here’s some actual messages I’ve got from sfcels in the past:
_‘Italians aren’t white!’
‘If you don’t have blue eyes and blonde hair you’re not white!’
‘If you’re from Eastern Europe, Southern Europe or Balkans you’re not white!’
‘Anglos aren’t white!’
‘Irish aren’t white!’
‘If you have even 1% non white DNA you’re not white!’_


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> They dont look white


yes they do + u don’t look human you fat fag Swedish cuck


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I’ve talked with many sfcels and it’s hilarious seeing them bark about an ethnostate, yet they don’t even know who’s white or not lmao
> 
> Here’s some actual messages I’ve got from sfcels in the past:
> _‘Italians aren’t white!’
> ...


those people are retarded faggots


----------



## hebbewem (Nov 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> yes they do + u don’t look human you fat fag Swedish cuck


They dont. + i am not that fat


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

they have a lot of non white dna


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> those people are retarded faggots


They don’t even know who’s ‘white’ lol

These retards see anyone who’s not a 100% pure blonde haired blue eyed Viking living in the forests of Scandinavia as a ‘shitskin’ ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I’ve talked with many sfcels and it’s hilarious seeing them bark about an ethnostate, yet they don’t even know who’s white or not lmao
> 
> Here’s some actual messages I’ve got from sfcels in the past:
> _‘Italians aren’t white!’
> ...


youre an autistic retard, nobody wants all Europeans to mix together.

go back to raping goats, you’re better at that.


----------



## Deleted member 15338 (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


Mirin Iceland @disillusioned


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


stupid chart that doesnt define what "white" is.


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


Mfw Iran is whiter than Finland


----------



## koalendo (Nov 21, 2021)

white my ass, they look Egyptian


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Nov 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> youre an autistic retard, nobody wants all Europeans to mix together.
> 
> go back to raping goats, you’re better at that.


These are all actual messages I’ve got from people like yourself. You dumbasses don’t even know who’s ‘white’. That’s why you have constant race wars in your forum where faggots try to prove their ‘whiteness’

Now go get your benefits and go back to your council estate


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> stupid chart that doesnt define what "white" is.


i made it
and it says *pure *white
most of the european countries with low *pure* white dna compensate with partly white dna


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> i made it
> and it says *pure *white
> most of the european countries with low *pure* white dna compensate with partly white dna


that did absolutely 0 to respond to my statement that it doesn't define what is "white"

it's still stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I’ve talked with many sfcels and it’s hilarious seeing them bark about an ethnostate, yet they don’t even know who’s white or not lmao
> 
> Here’s some actual messages I’ve got from sfcels in the past:
> _‘Italians aren’t white!’
> ...


Did you know apartheid South Africa classed Indians and East Asians as white? Under nazi Germany the ideal “aryan” solider was Jewish 








Werner Goldberg - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org






Shrek2OnDvD said:


> I’ve talked with many sfcels and it’s hilarious seeing them bark about an ethnostate, yet they don’t even know who’s white or not lmao
> 
> Here’s some actual messages I’ve got from sfcels in the past:
> _‘Italians aren’t white!’
> ...


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> that did absolutely 0 to respond to my statement that it doesn't define what is "white"
> 
> it's still stupid.


its about pure white Ydna which is haplogroups R and I
i never said you should use it to fully define whether someone is white


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> its about pure white Ydna which is haplogroups R and I
> i never said you should use it to fully define whether someone is white


arguable


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> that did absolutely 0 to respond to my statement that it doesn't define what is "white"
> 
> it's still stupid.


If you’re from Europe and native you’re white 
End of 
Italians, Jews, some gypsies are white 
Only nerds care about halogroup


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

koalendo said:


> View attachment 1412380
> View attachment 1412381
> 
> 
> white my ass, they look Egyptian


Italians are very different between each others, depending if they are from the North or the South or central 
There are italians more dark and some blonde with blue eyes


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

Im tired of these goddamn shitskin pieces of shit claiming Italians as their own @gamma


----------



## Bvnny. (Nov 21, 2021)

Just ignore the presence of non-caucasian y-dna in your country theory

The map literally only lists a few hamites, semites and some hapas aside from europeans, not like that is a good account of SSA y-dna in Europe and shit

Even if that was the case, doesn't mean much, even I have celtic Y-DNA


----------



## disillusioned (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


This destroys Aryan racial theory then. According to this Iceland should be the master race and yet people here are low IQ af and utter degenerates.


----------



## koalendo (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Italians are very different between each others, depending if they are from the North or the South or central
> There are italians more dark and some blonde with blue eyes
> View attachment 1412383
> View attachment 1412384
> ...


Syrians are very different between each others, depending if they are from the coast or the South or the east or central
There are Syrians more dark and some blonde with blue eyes


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

disillusioned said:


> This destroys Aryan racial theory then. According to this Iceland should be the master race and yet people here are low IQ af and utter degenerates.


Iceland is 1/3 celtic ancestry though


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


Source: my head


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 21, 2021)

My best friend in highschool was Sicilian. Very dark. Big old lips too. He used to always say he was part nigger because somwhere down the line his great great something grandmothers were raped tim and ttime again by invaders from the Southern continent.

Italians are pretty cool. Though they can be very different from eachother. I've only realy had experience dealing with Italian Americans. Every one I've ever met I either really liked, or I couldn't stand them.


----------



## BoosterShotEnjoyer (Nov 21, 2021)

lutte said:


> Iceland is 1/3 celtic ancestry though


"There is nothing left of the noble nation and its pride, but servility, lack of decency, toadying and humiliation"
-Dr. Werner Gerlach


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

middle eastern north africans are cacus


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> middle eastern north africans are cacus


 just a less robust versions


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


yes they have middle eastern dna i know this still most celtc germanic


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Nov 21, 2021)

pure europeans do not exist, they are all the result of miscegenation between different peoples


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 21, 2021)

Mirin the similarity


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> pure europeans do not exist, they are all the result of miscegenation between different peoples


shut up retard almost every group of people are like thaat you fucking asian butt monkey and yes they're pure people pewdipie pure scandanavian if i see you in my thread again i'll rape you


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> some gypsies are white


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> pure europeans do not exist, they are all the result of miscegenation between different peoples





RetardSubhuman said:


> pure europeans do not exist, they are all the result of miscegenation between different peoples


also if you knew anything about genetics and history there were much less genetic variants back then there are now meaning you could easily know a european from an african indo european are europeans farmers etc ..... nations did not exist back then either so you cant really make the statement different people its either they're from the cromagnon tribe or not simpe.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Nov 21, 2021)

koalendo said:


> View attachment 1412380
> View attachment 1412381
> 
> 
> white my ass, they look Egyptian


You are cherrypicking
Most of them do not look like this


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Nov 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> If you’re from Europe and native you’re white
> End of
> Italians, Jews, some gypsies are white
> Only nerds care about halogroup


facts


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 21, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> facts


Even if you look swarthy you’re still white IMO 
Someone like salvini has done more for white people than nearly every other white person


----------



## TITUS (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> they have a lot of non white dna
> View attachment 1412378


Like the fins, you are onto something.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Now go get your benefits and go back to your council estate


this is mad projection  im Middle class, you’re dreg kebab seller class


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

are you retarded?
your own map shows italians are only half white.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> are you retarded?
> your own map shows italians are only half white.


its either you're dumb mother fucking nigger or your just fucking blind most of their genes is celtic and germanics greco not half


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> its either you're dumb mother fucking nigger or your just fucking blind most of their genes is celtic and germanics greco not half


projecting mf
check your map again


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> its either you're dumb mother fucking nigger or your just fucking blind most of their genes is celtic and germanics greco not half


i think you're colorblind or something
you've mistaken j2 for for l1 in the haplogroup pie
and e3b is not white it originated in africa and i don't know why they call it greek


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> projecting mf
> check your map again


ceLTIC ROMANIAN GRECO GERM BROS MID EAST SEEM PRETTY WHITE


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> ceLTIC ROMANIAN GRECO GERM BROS MID EAST SEEM PRETTY WHITE


jfl at calling mid east white 
also check my other comment retard


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i think you're colorblind or something
> you've mistaken j2 for for l1 in the haplogroup pie
> and e3b is not white it originated in africa and i don't know why they call it greek


bro  you're so low iq its mid east genes


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> jfl at calling mid east white
> also check my other comment retard


mid eat= not negroids


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> bro  you're so low iq its mid east genes


so mid east = white to you
turks iranians afghans all belong to j2
why stormfrontcels hate them and call them shitskins then? they should start calling them aryan brothers 
@MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> jfl at calling mid east white
> also check my other comment retard


how do you fee getting iq raped bitch my med bro Are white


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> how do you fee getting iq raped bitch my med bro Are white


your iq is negative, you could get iq raped by a literal frog


----------



## CFW432 (Nov 21, 2021)

White in the context that is understood= of European descent.

Therfore even the swarthiest southern European is considered White compared to a literal blonde hair blue eyed afghan. It's retarded I know , but I didn't make the rules here, euros did.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> your iq is negative, you could get iq raped by a literal frog


keep seething anyways to fucking destroy you shitskin yes it doesnt matter if they have shitskin bllood since their genes have been mostly bleached mid east are cacus aswell some look white some dont quite simple


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> keep seething anyways to fucking destroy you shitskin yes it doesnt matter if they have shitskin bllood since their genes have been mostly bleached mid east are cacus aswell some look white some dont quite simple


i'm mid east why are you calling me shitskin? i thought i was white


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i'm mid east why are you calling me shitskin? i thought i was white


i love this mental gymnastic you're not white bro you dont carry aryan genes you're proto white still shit skin


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i love this mental gymnastic you're not white bro you dont carry aryan genes you're proto white still shit skin


but you said few minutes ago mid east is white


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> so mid east = white to you
> turks iranians afghans all belong to j2
> why stormfrontcels hate them and call them shitskins then? they should start calling them aryan brothers
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah


I don't get why you want to be seen as cumskin, ethnics mog


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't get why you want to be seen as cumskin, ethnics mog


i don't.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> but you said few minutes ago mid east is white


i said some are white passing consider cacus originated in the mid east


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i don't.


Based


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i said some are white passing consider cacus originated in the mid east


no you said all j2 is white 
also indeed some are white passing because they have mixed with actual indo europeans


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> no you said all j2 is white
> also indeed some are white passing because they have mixed with actual indo europeans


wow didnt say that i said seems pretty white plus already know this  jfls stop it


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> wow didnt say that i said seems pretty white plus already know this  jfls stop it


so mid east = not white therefore italians are not white


----------



## basementdweller78 (Nov 21, 2021)

Subhuman abomination death sentence


n0rthface said:


> yes they do + u don’t look human you fat fag Swedish cuck


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> so mid east = not white therefore italians are not white


no shitskin just because they carry that is by the way one of the man contributors to the cacus race doesnt mean they're not white they carry more white celtic and rome dna they have be bleached they're greatly different than you shitskin


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> no shitskin just because they carry that is by the way one of the man contributors to the cacus race doesnt mean they're not white they carry more white celtic and rome dna they have be bleached they're greatly different than you shitskin


so italians carry alot of "shitskin" dna but are still white according to you


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

thats like me calling a whiteman blck because he carries 1% afro genes mutt @sandcelmuttcel


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> so italians carry alot of "shitskin" dna but are still white according to you


no they do not look at the chart some mid east carry large indo euro genes some dont that doesnt matter since most of italies genepool is arya west european because of one mass germanic immigration etc


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> thats like me calling a whiteman blck because he carries 1% afro genes mutt @sandcelmuttcel


1% what? 
half of the pie is ethnic haplogroups
also do you consider mulattos white? 
they have 50% white dna typically


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> no they do not look at the chart some mid east carry large indo euro genes some dont that doesnt matter since most of italies genepool is arya west european because of one mass germanic immigration etc


retard may you have a check again at the map you yourself posted 😂


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 21, 2021)

italians are good people
refugees are not


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> retard may you have a check again at the map you yourself posted 😂







dont ever compare yourself to italics shitkin as i said before small traces of arabia blood line doesnt matter if some are mid east they broke genetic ties with you shit skins eons ago the chad cromagnon is king


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

@sandcelmuttcel https://www.history.com/news/bones-viking-descendants-italy


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> View attachment 1412652
> dont ever compare yourself to italics shitkin as i said before small traces of arabia blood line doesnt matter if some are mid east they broke genetic ties with you shit skins eons ago the chad cromagnon is king


this stat shows italians are even less white you utter retard


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> @sandcelmuttcel https://www.history.com/news/bones-viking-descendants-italy


and?


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> this stat shows italians are even less white you utter retard


 are you fucking stupid celts and viking had a huge impact on italian genes literally this nig is so fucking stupid


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> are you fucking stupid celts and viking had a huge impact on italian genes literally this nig is so fucking stupid


being 1% viking makes you white


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> being 1% viking makes you white


The Norman Kingdom of Sicily was created in 1130, with Palermo as capital, 70 years after the initial Norman invasion and 40 after the conquest of the last town, Noto in 1091, and would last until 1198. Nowadays it is in north-west Sicily, around Palermo and Trapani, that Norman Y-DNA is common, with 15% to 20% of the lineages belonging to haplogroup I. The North African male contribution to Sicily was estimated between 3.5% and 7.5%.[43] Overall, the estimated Central Balkan and North Western European paternal contributions in South Italy and Sicily are about 63% and 26% respectively.[44]

you're being a cherry picking nigger now rgb1 i mostly in that mix ie white i e aryan desecent fucking low iq sperg honesty im done arguing with you retard you can have your fucking 3% shit skin dna but as far as im concerned italics are white more white passing than you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> The Norman Kingdom of Sicily was created in 1130, with Palermo as capital, 70 years after the initial Norman invasion and 40 after the conquest of the last town, Noto in 1091, and would last until 1198. Nowadays it is in north-west Sicily, around Palermo and Trapani, that Norman Y-DNA is common, with 15% to 20% of the lineages belonging to haplogroup I. The North African male contribution to Sicily was estimated between 3.5% and 7.5%.[43] Overall, the estimated Central Balkan and North Western European paternal contributions in South Italy and Sicily are about 63% and 26% respectively.[44]
> 
> you're being a cherry picking nigger now rgb1 i mostly in that mix ie white i e aryan desecent fucking low iq sperg honesty im done arguing with you retard you can have your fucking 3% shit skin dna but as far as im concerned italics are white more white passing than you


when will you stop projecting
i destroyed your copes and now you resort to cherry picking


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> when will you stop projecting
> i destroyed your copes and now you resort to cherry picking


how is this a cherry pick you ape your genetic line in italy is small compared to celt saxxon and romania  they're majority white via their chromozone and yes some mid east bros are white through ancient immigration b but most are shitskin proto lesser cacus get destroyed


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 21, 2021)

Italy is my favorite place to see indians


----------



## Pretty (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> middle eastern north africans are cacus


Lol ur a funny guy North Africans are entire different race cumskins


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Lol ur a funny guy North Africans are entire different race cumskins


yes other shit skin cacus people


----------



## Pretty (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> yes other shit skin cacus people


Nigga u mean caucus right? And cumskins aren’t caucus


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Nigga u mean caucus right? And cumskins aren’t caucus


yes the caucasian skull morph


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

@MrGlutton i see you lurking here faggot come out so i can rape you


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

@Blackmannnns i feel so high t bro


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

@Blackeycel forgot to tag you in this thread


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> @Blackeycel forgot to tag you in this thread


i would literally butt rape that monkey


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i would literally butt rape that monkey


you are the only monkey here as evident by your negative iq posts


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i'm mid east why are you calling me shitskin?


You claimed to be full greek


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are the only monkey here as evident by your negative iq posts


@bobt is a black man. Why are u calling him monkey?


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you are the only monkey here as evident by your negative iq posts


i literally iq mogged you so hard to the point where you're tagging other retard to come defend you


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> You claimed to be full greek


greeks have mid east dna


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @bobt is a black man. Why are u calling him monkey?


not blck i hAve afro genes proud of it


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i literally iq mogged you so hard to the point where you're tagging other retard to come defend you


nah i tagged them to laugh at your retarded ass 😂😂😂


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @bobt is a black man. Why are u calling him monkey?


keep trolling


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> keep trolling


Trolling how?
Hes afro, he said it himself


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> nah i tagged them to laugh at your retarded ass 😂😂😂


 go fuck yourself you legit thought italic were shit skin like you you'll never be greek or med faggot


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> go fuck yourself you legit thought italic were shit skin like you you'll never be greek or med faggot


that's what you said lmao


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Trolling how?
> Hes afro, he said it himself


he said he's not black


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> he said he's not black


He is


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> He is
> View attachment 1412764


 shhhthey dont know


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

me by the way @WontStopNorwooding


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> He is
> View attachment 1412764


WTH
black dude sucking pink cock hard
everyone GTFIN 
@MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> WTH
> black dude sucking pink cock hard
> everyone GTFIN
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


  cherry picked


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> black dude sucking pink cock


As opposed to you, a white dude sucking black cock?
Hmm.... @gamma @n0rthface @cloUder @buckchadley31 @lutte is this ironic?


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> WTH
> black dude sucking pink cock hard
> everyone GTFIN
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


What a disguising coon.

@bobt I hope you get killed by a cop.


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> As opposed to you, a white dude sucking black cock?
> Hmm.... @gamma @n0rthface @cloUder @buckchadley31 @lutte is this ironic?


what an irony


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> cherry picked



Nigga you said you were germanic


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> WTH
> black dude sucking pink cock hard
> everyone GTFIN
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


He's mentally ill. He'll probably off himself at some point In the near future...lost cause


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> He is
> View attachment 1412764


What the fuck I love black people now


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 21, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> What a disguising coon.
> 
> @bobt I hope you get killed by a cop.


@Blackgymmax ’s little brother


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nigga you said you were germanic


i said my grandma is black i carry germanic blood


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> As opposed to you, a white dude sucking black cock?
> Hmm.... @gamma @n0rthface @cloUder @buckchadley31 @lutte is this ironic?


i'm not white dude try again
greeks have sub saharan dna @MrGlutton


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nigga you said you were germanic


He is


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> WTH
> black dude sucking pink cock hard
> everyone GTFIN
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


Aren’t you a pale rat faced subhuman cuck that’s obsessed with “bbc”?

bit hypocritical to call him out


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> @Blackgymmax ’s little brother


@Blackgymmax is a coon but I don’t think he actively worships white people and especially white men. Could be wrong


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i'm not white dude try again
> greeks have sub saharan dna @MrGlutton


greeks have like what? 2% sub saharan dna? jfl
even then your dna is mostly white


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i said my grandma is black i carry germanic blood


Nigga i look whiter than you


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> @Blackgymmax is a coon but I don’t think he actively worships white people and especially white men. Could be wrong


Most blacks on here are coons


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> i'm not white dude try again
> greeks have sub saharan dna @MrGlutton


So now u claim black?


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Nigga i look whiter than you


i also do have a tan


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Most blacks on here are coons


You the biggest of them all


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Aren’t you a pale rat faced subhuman cuck that’s obsessed with “bbc”?
> 
> bit hypocritical to call him out


You brain dead street shitter. You use the same gif in every reply. 

Lmao. 20 IQ balkanoid rat


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i also do have a tan


Yeah ok Brodie which is why your larping as a Germanic


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Nigga i look whiter than you


Fuck off cumskin


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> You the biggest of them all


Explain?


----------



## gamma (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> So now u claim black?


Sandcel IS a bbc


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Sandcel IS a bbc


Bbcblink.gif @buckchadley31


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Yeah ok Brodie which is why your larping as a Germanic


 dont hate me because i have cro magnon dna im being serious i have germanic dna


----------



## volcelfatcel (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> not blck i hAve afro genes proud of it





sandcelmuttcel said:


> nah i tagged them to laugh at your retarded ass 😂😂😂





looksmaxxer234 said:


> @Blackgymmax ’s little brother





Frank Jack said:


> You the biggest of them all





gamma said:


> Sandcel IS a bbc





CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You brain dead street shitter. You use the same gif in every reply.
> 
> Lmao. 20 IQ balkanoid rat



يا ليلي، و يا ليلة
واش باش نشكيلك يمّا؟
وقالولي لا لا
صغير وفي قلبي غُمّة
نحب نطير ونطير الفوق
يحبوا يقصولي جناحي
وليدك راني مخنوق
ومنك طالب سماحي
الحومة الكلها موحلة (كلها موحلة)
دوڨ دوڨ دوڨ، كلها تشوف الدنيا كحلة
صحراء قاحلة (صحراء قاحلة)
دوڨ دوڨ دوڨ، باش تشوف الدنيا أحلى
والحومة مفحلة (والحومة مفحلة)
دوڨ دوڨ دوڨ، تستنى في عسل النحلة
صبورة كحلة (صبورة كحلة)
هزنا الطيار ورمانا في عڨاب الرحلة، ياه




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> What a disguising coon.
> 
> @bobt I hope you get killed by a cop.


@bobt is truly mentally ill. Autism will be the downfall of human society as we know it.


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Sandcel IS a bbc


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Explain?


What’s understood don’t gotta be explained


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Fuck off cumskin


.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

cloUder said:


> View attachment 1412788


Look @sandcelmuttcel you are finally black


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> dont hate me because i have cro magnon dna im being serious i have germanic dna


Explain how is your skull Caucasiod I would love to hear it


----------



## Frank Jack (Nov 21, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> يا ليلي، و يا ليلة
> واش باش نشكيلك يمّا؟
> وقالولي لا لا
> صغير وفي قلبي غُمّة
> ...


I ain’t know you speak 9/11


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> @bobt is truly mentally ill. Autism will be the downfall of human society as we know it.


 cope harder i got them chad genes bro too bad


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Look @sandcelmuttcel you are finally black


haha so funny


----------



## cloUder (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> haha so funny


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

I’ll admit it I’m white


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Explain how is your skull Caucasiod I would love to hear it


in what planet is my skull negroid i have a strong nasion none recessed jaw small nose not overly big lips eviator eyes sloped forehead


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> cope harder i got them chad genes bro too bad


I look 5000 times better than you. Srs.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> I look 5000 times better than you. Srs.


post face


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Nov 21, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> Aren’t you a pale rat faced subhuman cuck that’s obsessed with “bbc”?
> 
> bit hypocritical to call him out


obsessed how?
also when will you retards decide whether i'm shitskin or cumskin??? 😂😂😂


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> I’ll admit it I’m white


 I thought you were a cute black woman with an afro...
Day ruined


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> in what planet is my skull negroid i have a strong nasion none recessed jaw small nose not overly big lips eviator eyes sloped forehead


What you fail to see is that africa is the most genetically diverse Continent in the world. Blacks have every skull shape ever


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> I thought you were a cute black woman with an afro...
> Day ruined


According to sfcel East Africans are Caucasians therfore white


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> According to sfcel East Africans are Caucasians therfore white


My Aryan queen, welcome


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> post face


Nah, I'm not an Autist like you with no forethought. Why would I post my face on a Aspie Fringe website probably monitored by the FBI with people waiting to dox you?

That's -9 IQ things right there.
It's over for you


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> post face


I posted a body pic though. Go find it


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> What you fail to see is that africa is the most genetically diverse Continent in the world. Blacks have every skull shape ever
> View attachment 1412791
> View attachment 1412792


my skull is more robust also you mean the most raped country but still yes correct my skin is still lighter


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Yeah ok Brodie which is why your larping as a Germanic


Are you jealous?


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> my skull is more robust also you mean the most raped country but still yes correct my skin is still lighter


Bro I’m lighter than you


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> I posted a body pic though. Go find it


ye i mog you to death i would literally kill you


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> ye i mog you to death i would literally kill you


No you wouldn't. I would rape you and pee in your mouth. We both know it. Stop larping.

Send address. I'll put you out of your misery. You can get a reroll


----------



## lutte (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> According to sfcel East Africans are Caucasians therfore white


Fax


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Bro I’m lighter than you


did you miss the part where i told you tan


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> did you miss the part where i told you tan


Nigga your black I’m tan


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Nigga your black I’m tan
> View attachment 1412805


This aint you fool


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> me by the way @WontStopNorwooding



BBC mogger, why are you sucking small pink dick?


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> No you wouldn't. I would rape you and pee in your mouth. We both know it. Stop larping.
> 
> Send address. I'll put you out of your misery. You can get a reroll


i would literally have my germanic bros pin you down rip your clothes off treat you to a nice meal fried chicken or what ever ethnic eat , so you're getting nice and comfy we built trust right? then we would get your women your kids and let them watch as we anally probe you and tear you apart nigger then we would fuck your mom your aunt every one you know and love. we wont even kill we just watch you there in pain and i torment because you know you've be cucked


CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> No you wouldn't. I would rape you and pee in your mouth. We both know it. Stop larping.
> 
> Send address. I'll put you out of your misery. You can get a reroll


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> This aint you fool


How are you telling me what I am


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i would literally have my germanic bros pin you down rip your clothes off treat you to a nice meal fried chicken or what ever ethnic eat , so you're getting nice and comfy we built trust right? then we would get your women your kids and let them watch as we anally probe you and tear you apart nigger then we would fuck your mom your aunt every one you know and love. we wont even kill we just watch you there in pain and i torment because you know you've be cucked


Prove it then show pictures of your Germanic grandparents or any dna tests


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

thank you for the comment ricecel but the reason as to why im is largely due to my german blood @RetardSubhuman


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Prove it then show pictures of your Germanic grandparents or any dna tests


planning on getting one


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> thank you for the comment ricecel but the reason as to why im is largely due to my german blood @RetardSubhuman


your germanic blood doesn't matter as you are phenotypically BBC


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> your germanic blood doesn't matter as you are phenotypically BBC


 my skull morph is not bbc


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

RetardSubhuman said:


> your germanic blood doesn't matter as you are phenotypically BBC


He looks like a full blooded west African. Black Americans are whiter than this guy


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> my skull morph is not bbc


.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> He looks like a full blooded west African. Black Americans are whiter than this guy


hold on a second let me post my face once more


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Does this mean I’m white and not actually black?
> View attachment 1412807


you're a fucking mullato stop larping as black my hair is like that before i trimmed it off at 4


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i would literally have my germanic bros pin you down rip your clothes off treat you to a nice meal fried chicken or what ever ethnic eat , so you're getting nice and comfy we built trust right? then we would get your women your kids and let them watch as we anally probe you and tear you apart nigger then we would fuck your mom your aunt every one you know and love. we wont even kill we just watch you there in pain and i torment because you know you've be cucked


*





Look at your arms and frame and neck. 
Bobt, I would literally kill you. I would snap your thin twig arms and cucked feminine neck and end your miserable existence on this planet. You can larp all you want behind your keyboard.

In reality, We both know I would stomp your skull in and smear your brain matter over the sidewalk. Then I'd piss on the remains and fuck your mother over your grave and have her squirt all over it after I finished in her. There would be nothing you could do to stop me either. *


*I would be doing you and the world a favor. You are truly a mental case. You are not white, and you will never be. Some people need to be put out of their misery.*
*
*
*You are one of those people. Someone with your level of mental illness and depravity will never do anything with their lives. It's over for you. You are a burden*


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> you're a fucking mullato stop larping as black my hair is like that before i trimmed it off at 4


No it’s not jfl. I have some euro dna due to my mom being black American. I did a dna test and I’m only 15 percent European.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> *
> View attachment 1412806
> 
> 
> ...


you would get raped


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> you're a fucking mullato stop larping as black my hair is like that before i trimmed it off at 4


Your hair does not look like this


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> No it’s not jfl. I have some euro dna due to my mom being black American. I did a dna test and I’m only 15 percent European.


 bro you're mullato nigga   i


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> you would get raped


Delusional. I would bend you over and have my way and then snap your neck. Everyone on this forum would agree aswell.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Your hair does not look like this
> View attachment 1412812
> your dad got cucked bro im sorey


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> bro you're mullato nigga   i


Dude my Sudanese dad looks like this 




my mom looks similar to this


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Delusional. I would bend you over and have my way and then snap your neck. Everyone on this forum would agree aswell.


lets compare stat powerlifting genes from germ dna better throwing ability strong abs 6 foot plus 200 pounds i would literally bend you over and fuck you till your senseless


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> in what planet is my skull negroid i have a strong nasion none recessed jaw small nose not overly big lips eviator eyes sloped forehead


Yea your skulls very european looking 
Caucasoid with dark skin


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Dude my Sudanese dad looks like this
> View attachment 1412815
> 
> my mom looks similar to this
> View attachment 1412817


makes sense


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea your skulls very european looking
> Caucasoid with dark skin


This guy has a wide nose, full lips and 4c hair. His skull looks nothing like a European one


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> makes sense


At least I’m not calling myself a black Caucasian. If anything I have more of a right to call myself that than you


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> This guy has a wide nose, full lips and 4c hair. His skull looks nothing like a European one


He’d look european if his skin was lighter


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> He’d look european if his skin was lighter


Photoshop him with lightskin then


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> lets compare stat powerlifting genes from germ dna better throwing ability strong abs 6 foot plus 200 pounds i would literally bend you over and fuck you till your senseless


Bobt, I would rape you and split your skull open and put my dick in the crack and fuck the hole while you were half alive crying and screaming for me to stop. Then as you slipped in and out of conciousness, I'd pee in your brain cavity. It would be the most miserable end for your Cucked faggot miserable existence.


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> At least I’m not calling myself a black Caucasian. If anything I have more of a right to call myself that than you


my nose is not wide  my lips are small as fuck


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> WTH
> black dude sucking pink cock hard
> everyone GTFIN
> @MrGlutton @looksmaxxer234 @Shrek2OnDvD @RetardSubhuman @lebanegro @masaka @Frank Jack @Ethereal @curryslayerordeath @TRUE_CEL @maxxedfalloutdweller @Jagged0 @Blackmannnns @fras @brbbrah @Blackeycel @CopeMoreCumskins.


hes the type of slave they kept indoors


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> He’d look european if his skin was lighter


This nigga has negriod features 




He has a short chin ratio, and wide broad nose and small ears

this is an African with a Caucasiod skull




Notice the difference


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Bobt, I would rape you and split your skull open and put my dick in the crack and fuck the hole while you were half alive crying and screaming for me to stop. Then as you slipped in and out of conciousness, I'd pee in your brain cavity. It would be the most miserable end for your Cucked faggot miserable existenc





TRUE_CEL said:


> hes the type of slave they kept indoors


 i swear to go you guys are retarded


----------



## Biggdink (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> This nigga has negriod features
> View attachment 1412822
> 
> He has a short chin ratio, and wide broad nose and small ears
> ...


Lol no op is more european looking than second guy 
Second guy is Arabid type of caucasian 
Ops features are very european


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> This nigga has negriod features
> View attachment 1412822
> 
> He has a short chin ratio, and wide broad nose and small ears
> ...


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i swear to go you guys are retarded


Bobt. Just kill yourself. If reincarnation is real. Maybe you'll start off with a Working, non dysfunctional, Coherent, Non mentally ill brain. 

There's no way you're enjoying life with this level of Self Hate, Delusions, Body Dismorphia. Etc...

Just reroll. Tbh.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> i swear to go you guys are retarded


lol get lost you sfcel mutt


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> my nose is not wide  my lips are small as fuck


Are these full blooded Africans also Europeans with dark skin


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> View attachment 1412827


Fuck bro. The level of self hate and autism. Imagine your mom seeing this shit


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Nov 21, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Lol no op is more european looking than second guy
> Second guy is Arabid type of caucasian
> Ops features are very european


Rightttt


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Fuck bro. The level of self hate and autism. Imagine your mom seeing this shit


 heres the thing i dont hate blcks never did


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> Fuck bro. The level of self hate and autism. Imagine your mom seeing this shit


 heres the thing i dont hate blcks never did


----------



## CopeMoreCumskins. (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> heres the thing i dont hate blcks never did


You're black


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Nigga you said you were germanic


He is germanic, same race as hitler


----------



## bobt (Nov 21, 2021)

CopeMoreCumskins. said:


> You're black


im not even gonna argue this with you


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 21, 2021)

bobt said:


> im not even gonna argue this with you


Its okay, dont let them blacks get to you we are pure aryan nordic race


----------

